# Jestli se se mnou něco začiná dít



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
chtěla bych vědět, jestli výraz  začínat s někým něco dít je obecné, a co to přesně znamená. Našla jsem to v tomto pasaže, ve kterém muž mluví o své matce: 
Z toho všechno odzírá, jestli se se mnou něco začiná dít, jak ona řiká, jestli konečně začinám bejt k něčemu.
Děkuju


----------



## krok

Matka si zřejmě myslí, že ten muž je budižkničemu (= že nemá smysl pro praktický život, že se k ničemu nehodí, například že si není schopen najít pořádnou práci, oženit se a podobně) a tak sleduje (odzírá = snaží se vyčíst z dostupných údajů nebo z chování dotyčného), jestli se s ním něco začíná dít (tedy jestli se u něj projevuje nějaká změna oproti současnému nevyhovujícímu stavu - například jestli už začíná dospívat, jestli už dostává rozum a přestává být budižkničemu).

A píšeme "v této pasáži".  Ta pasáž, s tou pasáží, v té pasáži, bez té pasáže, pro tu pasáž. Taky to nemám rád, ale nedá se nic dělat, předkové to vymysleli za nás.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju,
potřebovala bych ještě vědět, jestli je to obecný vyraz, jestli se normalně spíš neříká třeba: jestli se začinám měnit...


----------



## krok

"Jestli se se mnou začíná něco dít" je takové obraznější, metaforičtější a víc hovorové. Ale taky se to používá, především v situacích, kdy se dlouho marně čeká na nějakou změnu nebo událost. 

Jsem nespokojený se zkorumpovanou vládou. Vypukne revoluce, vláda je svržena a já říkám: "Teď už se snad konečně začne něco dít." 

Jsem na party a je tam strašná nuda. Ptám se hostitele: "Kdy už se začne něco dít?"

Jsem v práci, blíží se konec pracovní doby a nikomu už se ten den nechce nic dělat. Chci vědět, jestli má smysl začínat nový úkol, tak se ptám kolegů: "Bude se dneska ještě vůbec něco dít, nebo mám přijít až zítra?"


----------



## zuzanadoma

Když se se mnou začíná něco dít, může to také znamenat, že začínám pociťovat příznaky nějaké nemoci. Ale to asi nebude tento případ, souhlasím s vykladačem krokem


----------

